
Show HN: Carousel: The best way to experience Instagram on your Mac - jasonemerick
http://carousel.mobelux.com/
======
wushupork
I just want to say that Carousel is awesome. It's very beautiful and I leave
it on my desktop. Great execution and I like that it's not free - I actually
paid for it because it was so well done.

------
rvanniekerk
Very cool.

